# Shutdown issue



## mefizto (Jun 10, 2013)

Greetings all,

I have installed FreeBSD 9.1 with ZFS on root following the guide in http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=31662. I have the /boot, /, /usr on a USB flash memory, and the /var, swap, /home on a mirror hard-drives.

In regards of the files layout, I have a question.  When I issue `# shutdown -p now`, at certain point of the shutdown procedure the USB controller is turned off, thus disconnecting the USB flash memory; consequently, the shutdown procedure does not finish.  Similarly, _mutatis mutandis_ with reboot.

Is there a work-around this issue?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## jozze (Jun 10, 2013)

Are you able to boot into the single user mode?


----------



## mefizto (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi @jozze,

Thank you for the reply; yes, I can log in the single user mode.  But I am puzzled how will that help with the described issue.

Kindest regards,

M


----------

